# iTunes 9.1 syncing iPod Touch



## xxorianna (Apr 2, 2009)

I just updated my iTunes (I think it's 9.1), and now everytime I plug in my iPod, an error message comes up saying: "iTunes cannot sync information with this iPod because syncing has been disabled on this computer. Do you want to enable syncing? If you do not enable syncing, iTunes will not be able to sync contacts, calenders, bookmarks or mail accounts to your iPod" with a yes and a no option. 
If I click yes, another error message comes up saying "iTunes was unable to load provider data from Sync Services. Reconnect or try again later" with an OK option. When I click that, it still syncs my music and all that, but it is very annoying going through that every time I connect my iPod. What do I do?
By the way, I'm using Windows XP, if that helps.


----------



## xxorianna (Apr 2, 2009)

And now all of my songs and videos have been deleted off my iPod! I'm trying to restore it, see if that helps at all. Hopefully it does!


----------



## xxorianna (Apr 2, 2009)

xxorianna said:


> And now all of my songs and videos have been deleted off my iPod! I'm trying to restore it, see if that helps at all. Hopefully it does!


When I restored it, my music and stuff was put back on my iPod, but the error message still pops up.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

What type of iPod do you have?

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling iTunes?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In iTunes: Edit - Preferences... - Devices tab - is "Prevent iPods, iPhones and iPads from synching automatically" checked? If it is, uncheck it.


----------



## xxorianna (Apr 2, 2009)

LauraMJ said:


> What type of iPod do you have?


It's an iPod Touch 2G



TerryNet said:


> In iTunes: Edit - Preferences... - Devices tab - is "Prevent iPods, iPhones and iPads from synching automatically" checked? If it is, uncheck it.


This did not work.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

iHate iTunes! Plugged in my iPod Touch for the first time since the last iTunes update (on Windows 7) and got the similar message in the attachment.

Then it told me the computer wasn't authorized and I had to login to Apple's crap and authorize. Then it unnecessarily copied all music from computer to iPod. Now each time I connect the iPod I get the same message, click OK, it does the normal backup and sync, says sync is finished, and gives me the error message again. Nuts!

I'm not going to mess around with it anymore tonight. When I do maybe I'll have more ideas for your similar problem.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Hmmm......we haven't updated iTunes yet, still at 9.0.3.

Kinda afraid to update it now. 

Actually, I do suggest calling the iTunes customer service. We had a problem with our iPod, it completely got messed up and we called the customer service. They were very nice, called us back when they said they would (you leave a message to have tech support call you) and resolved the problem and were very pleased with the support.

http://www.apple.com/support/expert/

Worth a try.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Isn't there a cost associated with Apple support? 

I've updated iTunes, and I didn't have a problem. Updates cause problems for some people and not for others. That's just the way computers work. No two systems are identical.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

> Isn't there a cost associated with Apple support?


Don't know......they didn't charge us.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

How long did you have your iPod before you called for support?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My problem seems to be fixed now. I did the first set of steps in iPhone OS 3.0: Error 13019 during sync. After hitting Apply it proceeded to "sync" by deleting all music from the iPod. Then I selected "all music" again, hit apply, all music copied back, and now I no longer get the annoying error messages.

*xxorianna*, I haven't forgotten about you, or that this is your thread. I haven't found anything simple and obvious to fix your issue. I think none of the following duplicate your iPod and OS and iTunes versions exactly, but one of the fixes may work.

ITunes unable to load provider data from Sync Services

Unable to load provider data from Sync Services 

ITunes was unable to load provider data from Sync Services.?

By the way, I didn't worry about trying things with mine because I know I have a recent backup of my entire iTunes folder. I suggest that you make sure you have a copy of yours, even if it is on the same hard drive.

Good luck.


----------



## xxorianna (Apr 2, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> *xxorianna*, I haven't forgotten about you, or that this is your thread. I haven't found anything simple and obvious to fix your issue. I think none of the following duplicate your iPod and OS and iTunes versions exactly, but one of the fixes may work.
> 
> ITunes unable to load provider data from Sync Services
> 
> ...


Thank you! The second link helped me very much! If anyone else is having the same problem, go to the 29th page in that link, and follow the instructions from the person by the username "rouse_house"


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

29th page!  Oh my, you certainly had an unfortunate ordeal!

You're welcome.  Glad you got it going. My iTunes just updated the other day. I'm not real eager to connect the iPod and try a sync.


----------

